# Casting Techniques



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

A slo-mo of Tommy Farmer doing a cast that could have started as either an OTG (off the ground) or a Hatteras simple single swing pendulum. Watch his technique as he looks back at the payload, begins the swing forward and not directly overhead angled off to his right, his hands push out and away from his body, the speed of the cast increases and when at the 45* launch angle at the target in the sky (not water, not horizon) it's a simultaneous snap push of the right hand and pull of the left hand, with a follow through aimed skyward. Watch also his left foot as it moves over and plants down firmly as the snap occurs. This was easily a 400+ foot cast.


----------



## Mark712 (Nov 14, 2020)

BeachBob said:


> A slo-mo of Tommy Farmer doing a cast that could have started as either an OTG (off the ground) or a Hatteras simple single swing pendulum. Watch his technique as he looks back at the payload, begins the swing forward and not directly overhead angled off to his right, his hands push out and away from his body, the speed of the cast increases and when at the 45* launch angle at the target in the sky (not water, not horizon) it's a simultaneous snap push of the right hand and pull of the left hand, with a follow through aimed skyward. Watch also his left foot as it moves over and plants down firmly as the snap occurs. This was easily a 400+ foot cast.


It looks so easy and effortless, but it’s not.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

It's really all about muscle memory and lots of slow and concentrated practice that might be initially exaggerated, and that can be sped up over time. The OTG is probably the easiest and best cast to start with and practice, and when it all comes together it will easily outdistance those short drop overhead casts most are doing. Also, it can pay to use the same rod 'n' reel, don't switch tackle.


----------

